# Hello This is Riley My Brand new Puppie



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

First Day with my brand new Puppie...
Funny how my soon to be step daughter keeps jumping in front of the video while she is recording


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video.....I wish I had puppy videos of Samson....but at the time, I didn't have the camera, and they outgrow that stage so fast.

I know what you mean about kids in front of the camera....I have as many pictures and videos of my daughter's butt as I do the dogs... She's always getting in the way.

By the way, I edited your link for the YouTube feature.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a cutie!! He's 3 months right? Well now I guess I know what to compare Tucker to... Tucker will be 3 months old in a week or so, and he's not nearly that size...lol.

Thanks for the video! I'm glad you love lil Riley and his poop


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ha ha "He won't go to the bathroom till he's in the house...." I caught that and know it so well.

A cute puppy and charming step-daughter.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh I have soooo caught Julie trying that---"Let me in I gotta poop" 

Sweet puppy!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Steve, Riley is so adorable. Lots of curiosity, huh?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I thought this was a cute video.....so when is the wedding? Do you think you will have Riley be apart of the special day?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I loved it. It's such a different experience when kids make pictures or as you see videos. So cute.
When is the wedding?
Joe


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I thought this was a cute video.....so when is the wedding? Do you think you will have Riley be apart of the special day?


Not sure yet we are thinkin sometime in 2008 altough mentally we are already married but finanically we need some time. And yes Riley will be in my wedding im gonna get him a little doggy tux and everything. I cannot have kids so this little dog is my other half. My girlfriend was married once before in vegas in a little chapel so I wanna save up the money and give her the wedding of her dreams so Riley was the last of our big spendings. But worth every penny.. You ladies and gents are so helpful and I appreciate all off the comments and suggestions. Its nice to have people to not only share my passion with but to come to for answers to my questions...
Thanks Everyone:wavey:


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

One more thing... does anyone know if theres a way to keep the original video quality when uploading to youtube.. The always turn fuzzy once uploaded


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Riley is so cute! And so is your step-daughter 

How are you uploading to YouTube? I upload from my camera to Windows Movie Maker (it's part of Windows XP) to make a movie, then I upload the finished movie to YouTube. Some file formats work better than others.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Is that XP home? I wouldn't mind learning how to do it also. We just bought a 1GB memory card for our digital camera. I'm not sure how well a digital camera would work, would I need to get a camcorder?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Is that XP home? I wouldn't mind learning how to do it also. We just bought a 1GB memory card for our digital camera. I'm not sure how well a digital camera would work, would I need to get a camcorder?


I use my digital camera to take movies! It works just fine. You don't even need that big of a memory card. How old is your camera?

I'm pretty sure I have XP home edition. The movie maker is pretty easy to figure out, as it's a simple design.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Riley 8-18-06 said:


> One more thing... does anyone know if theres a way to keep the original video quality when uploading to youtube.. The always turn fuzzy once uploaded


Are you uploading the actual file from the camera? I'd suggest importing it into Windows Movie Maker, that way you can chose the quality/file size to save it as before uploading to YouTube.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Is that XP home? I wouldn't mind learning how to do it also. We just bought a 1GB memory card for our digital camera. I'm not sure how well a digital camera would work, would I need to get a camcorder?


I think most of the digital cameras coming out now can do as nice of videos as the camcorders. The biggest difference is the length. Even with a 1GB memory card, I can only make a 14 minute video clip. 

But for what we're doing here on the forum, we don't even need 14 minutes.

I borrowed my wife's boss's camcorder and created some videos with it....mostly of my son playing Halo...to add to his newest montage.... Then, after I had to give the camera back, I used my own digital camera. And really, I was happier with my camera.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I use my digital camera to take movies! It works just fine. You don't even need that big of a memory card. How old is your camera?


The memory card that came with my camera only gave me the space for 30 second clips.... I do prefer the 1GB, because I can take a couple 5 minute videos and still have plenty of space for pictures.....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Our digital camera is only a 3.2 MP. We basicly bought it for the amount of pictures it can hold with the memory card.....the camera is about 3 years old...but if it could take even a 5 min video clip that would be sweet.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Our digital camera is only a 3.2 MP.


3.2 is still pretty decent quality shots.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> 3.2 is still pretty decent quality shots.....


It is. My previous camera was only 2 megapixels and it really took fabulous shots. The only problem was you couldn't crop and blow them up without loss of quality.


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

I use my Mini DV camcorder then upload to windows movie maker. But when I play the movie back on my PC it looks great but once I upload to youtube I get loss of quality... I dont know eather way its not a big deal.
I got my camcorder in mint condition from the pawn shop for 120 dollars..
Its also have a slot for a SD camera card which is nice because I can snap pictures to the card while recording movies to the tape... Great investment. Now I can record videos and save them for life on my PC.. I know that my dog wont be small for long so good thing I've got it. More funny videos to come im sure as my puppy is crazy...
Talk to you all later


----------

